# Questions about drop shot rigs



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a few questions about using drop shot rigs for trout/redfish in channels, creeks, etc...

I've been reading about these and looking at the different ways that people make them and use them...it seems there are basically 2 variations that are commonly used for trout/redfish:

1) The hook is tied directly to the leader/main line using a palomar knot. The tag end is then passed back through the eye of the hook and then tied to a sinker 10-20 inches below the hook. Passing the tag end through the eye of the hook causes the hook/bait to ride at a 90 degree angle to the line.

2) In the second variation, there is an 8-10 inch leg hanging off of the leader/main line and the hook/bait is tied to this.

Here are my questions...

Which is better...method #1 or #2? Why...what are the pros and cons of each?

These rigs (or at least the ones that I've seen) are typically baited with live shrimp, cut bait strips, or Gulp shrimp/swimming mullet (curly tail). I'm wondering if a Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad (or similar paddle tail soft plastic) would also work just as well?

What is the best kind of sinker to use to avoid getting hung up on rocks, oyster beds, etc.? I was looking at the Billy Bay Flexi Draggin weights...has anyone tried these? 

Thank you!


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

The pencil style of clip on drop shot weights are what I am familiar with from the bass world. Those are pretty hard to hang up unless you allow them to lie flat and drag them across the bottom, and if they do get hung they will snap off. The Palomar is the way to go for the hook.

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm212/dpiscator/Drop-Shot-Diagram_zpsahdbonos.jpg


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

It depends on a couple things in my book. What kinds of hooks you are using and where you are fishing. I gave my 2 cents in this other post about how I make my drop rig but I didn't include how i make it for snelled hooks. I usually use one of these looks on the line instead of my previously stated rig. http://www.yakangler.com/images/stories/articles_apr2014/knots/Dropper_Loop_Fishing_Knot.jpg

To answer your questions this is what I call a soaking rig. If you want to sit some bait out and wait to see if something takes it then this is the rig for you. If you want to cast and retrieve then I really don't recommend using this. You are better off, in my opinion, to just tie to the line. If you need more weight tie a Carolina rig.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

oden said:


> It depends on a couple things in my book. What kinds of hooks you are using and where you are fishing. I gave my 2 cents in this other post about how I make my drop rig but I didn't include how i make it for snelled hooks. I usually use one of these looks on the line instead of my previously stated rig. http://www.yakangler.com/images/stories/articles_apr2014/knots/Dropper_Loop_Fishing_Knot.jpg
> 
> To answer your questions this is what I call a soaking rig. If you want to sit some bait out and wait to see if something takes it then this is the rig for you. If you want to cast and retrieve then I really don't recommend using this. You are better off, in my opinion, to just tie to the line. If you need more weight tie a Carolina rig.


I think you are confusing a two hook bottom rig (being discussed in the other thread) and a drop shot rig (being discussed in this thread). The drop shot rig that I am referring to is typically used with artificials (although bait can be used) and is twitched, drifted or slowly retrieved...it is not a stationary rig for soaking bait. Thanks.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope. Not getting confused. They are rigged exactly the same. I fish for bass with them quite a bit. Just haven't seen much luck with them with redfish or trout.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

oden said:


> Nope. Not getting confused. They are rigged exactly the same. I fish for bass with them quite a bit. Just haven't seen much luck with them with redfish or trout.


OK...yeah, I realized they are primarily used for bass fishing in freshwater...but I know some folks have had good success adapting them to salt water use for reds/specks. I have a specific application/place in mind where I want to try it...drifting a Gulp shrimp (or paddle tail shad) naturally with the current through a deep channel where I am prone to get hung up a lot on the bottom (hence the need for a snag proof sinker) Also, thinking about using a slip float rig instead. Thoughts?


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I have had decent luck with these in that particular situation. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...sinkers/_/N-1100374/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104231880

I actually buy them a couple places locally but they look just like this. They work pretty well with a leader or a hook attached to the back.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Also I have used a slip bobber a lot for catfish but never actually tried it in saltwater. Don't see why it wouldn't work. If you want your bait to float then that is a great way. If you want it to come along behind you and you are getting snagged I would say try those bounce rigs.


----------

